# people giving bad directions



## Firefly (Jun 21, 2012)

so my first time out and seems like people get off by giving bad directions... got to ask like 5 people and see if what they say equals up. anyone else had shitty experience getting directions in a new place?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 21, 2012)

This is not an uncommon experience. I myself have given shitty directions (not on purpose). But there are people out there who are afraid to admit they don't really know how to give directions. They really want to help and they can _show_ you how to get there, but they are unable to_ tell_ you how to get there. There is another breed of turd who will give you bad directions intentionally and thinks its funny. I learned early on to get directions from two (or more) people before moving on, just make sure the directions match.


----------



## Pheonix (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea, I keep asking several people as I'm walking down the road. If 3 or more people give me the same directions then I feel pretty confident that I'm walking in the right direction.


----------



## iSTEVEi (Jun 22, 2012)

I've found that street cleaners and parking attendants are pretty reliable in terms of directions. But yeh.. better to ask 2 or more.


----------



## Kabukimono (Jun 22, 2012)

Also some people - if they don't really walk much, they have no idea how to get there on foot or by bike. I find this quite a lot - unfortunately. 

There is a plus side from bad directions though; sometimes you find some really cool places thanks to them.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 22, 2012)

cities are the worst.... it seems like people who live in cities mainly just stick to their own neighborhood/area ...... and yet even if they dont know what the fuck theyre talkin about they look off into outer space and scratch their head and try to come up with somethin to tell you anyway.......sooo many times asking five different people directions, and getting 5 different answers


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 22, 2012)

constantlly everywhere i go.. "are you from around here?" "yeah, grew up here" "where's such and such" "couldnt tell ya, sorry" or how far is it to this place? amile is 5 and 5 is 1 hate that shit


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 22, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> how far is it to this place? amile is 5 and 5 is 1 hate that shit


 
hahaha gotta love it....people who only drive in cars have no real concept of what a "mile" is............ "ohhh it's just a couple miles up the road".......2 hours later......yup.......or (like you said) the flip side is "oh no....you dont want to walk there.....that's FAR" .....30 minutes later, your there


----------



## iSTEVEi (Jun 22, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> the flip side is "oh no....you dont want to walk there.....that's FAR" .....30 minutes later, your there


 Haha, had that loads in Philly.
Had to walk 4 blocks and these 3 guys were like "Your going to walk that far?!"


----------

